# Red Fox Regatta



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is anyone else participating in the Red Fox Regatta, (Charlevoix, MI) next weekend? I'll be on Go Blue, a J105.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm just bumping this up to see if anyone else will be there from this forum.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*2008 Red Fox Regatta*

Go to my Flickr page to view photo's taken aboard Equation.

Go to Flickr and search for rickrjw for my photostream. I can't post URL's yet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

rickrjw said:


> Go to my Flickr page to view photo's taken aboard Equation.
> 
> Go to Flickr and search for rickrjw for my photostream. I can't post URL's yet.


Thanks Rick. I see you got three nice shots of Go Blue. Here's the link for anyone else that is interested.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Red Fox on Sunday*

HI, I posted a new series of photo's of the Red Fox Regatta on Flickr, Go Blue should be on it.

Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Red Fox*

Go to "Sets" on my Flickr page and select the set with Equation under sail for the new photo's.

Rick


----------



## GoslingNY (Sep 29, 2004)

rickrjw said:


> HI, I posted a new series of photo's of the Red Fox Regatta on Flickr, Go Blue should be on it.
> 
> Rick


If you have a TShirt from this year's Red Fox, the j80 pictured on the back is 'Angry Chameleon', my son and daughter in law's.

Cheers,

MikeR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, I didn't get a TShirt from the Red Fox this year but I saw it. I received a Equation TShirt when I boarded Equation. Being on Equation was an experience of a lifetime, the crew was so in tune it was like watching a Ballet. Next year I will be on a chase boat Sunday so I will be able to photograph every boat and multiple times. 

If there are any photo's you want please contact me. All the photo's are shot in high resolution so large prints can be made.


----------

